# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ New Jersey 6:30pm YES / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Payback Time In The Swamp* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (22-20) (7-10 on road) @ New Jersey Nets (18-26) (9-9 at home) 









Continental Airlines Arena, Thuesday February 1st, 2005
Chicago @ New Jersey 6:30pm YES / CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*California-6'4-KIDD <> Kansas-6'4-THOMAS <> North Carolina-6'6-CARTER <> Stanford-7'0-COLLINS <> Partizan Belgrad-7'0-KRISTIC*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I really hope the Bulls come out hungry in this one.. I'd expect VC and Kidd to be playing well enough to make this close, but I think the Bulls will take it.

Bulls 93
Nets 89

PS Nice Setup as usual BenDengGo


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Carter scores 42 as the Nets defeat Chicago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets are 18-26. 9-9 @ home. Anyone know their record after the Carter traded? They have won 3 in a row. all 3 wins on a western road trip!!! :uhoh: 

they beat us by 4 at the UC in December. Carter had 25. Kidd had 4 pts but 11 rebounds and 11 assists. Hinrich had 30. We lost because of 24 t/o.

Ok I got it. Nets are 11-9 after the Carter trade. Vince DNP first two games. Nets were 1-1.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> PS Nice Setup as usual BenDengGo


thanks for the props


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope the Nets don't watch the Boston game. This big back court could cause us some problems. Still we are so much better up front....

Bulls 98
Nets 90


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich has had his way with the Nets this year so far, hopefully he can keep that up and not have yet another bad game.

Bulls - 96
Nets - 93


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Let's not get all negative now. The Bulls have their most off days in 3 weeks and are playing a team that they've lost to 2 times, but both with Richard Jefferson. I say Skiles gets this team's focus back and we get a big win to kick off the road trip.

Bulls 104
Nets 81

Kirk - 19 points, 9 assists
EC - 27 points


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls still trying to figure it out

Bulls 88
Nets 98

:dead:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I am just looking for a little better officiating so that i can watch it without being extremely pissed off.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hopefully our Bigs can destroy theirs.

Bulls 95

NJ 91

Eddy with 26


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

103










89


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Hopefully our Bigs can destroy theirs.
> 
> Bulls 95
> ...


Agreed. I think we need to establish our bigs and go to them often. It's going to be tough to get points from our guards. I would like to see lot of pick and rolls, it has been working well, frees up our guards to either shoot, drive or dish off depending on what the defense is doing. Skiles should make all the guards and the bigs watch old films of Stockton & Malone on how to properly execute the pick and roll.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

This is going to be an extremely hard game, I think we will lose it, but it will be close.

Nets 94
Bulls 91


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

After the loss on Saturday, I fully expect the Bulls to come out hungry. And the fact that they lost 2 nail-biters, at home no less, to this Nets team only adds fuel to the fire. Richard Jefferson kills us, and he's injured. To me, this all adds up to a Bulls victory. No way we go 0-3 against this team. With Buford playing the 3, expect Hinrich to be matched with him, and to have Deng matched up with VC. That makes the only real mismatch Kidd against Duhon, which isn't bad considering Kidd hasn't been scoring much this year. 










89










82


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

BDG, Buford is out for the next 4-6 weeks with an ankle injury:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nets-buford&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

93











81


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Such Sweet Thunder, may I ask what your pics mean? I'm guessing that those are Chicago-style pizzas, but not so sure about swamp thing. Do the Nets play in a swamp?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Such Sweet Thunder, may I ask what your pics mean? I'm guessing that those are Chicago-style pizzas, but not so sure about swamp thing. Do the Nets play in a swamp?


they sure do.


the meadowlands in the beautiful garden state. as featured on "the sopranos" many a time.

local legend says that jimmy hoffa is buried underneath the 50 yard line at giants stadium next door to the continental arena. at least that's what my dad always used to tell me!



http://www.meadowlands.state.nj.us/index.cfm


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

93










91


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be upset with your prediction, K4E, if you hadn't added those sexy nylons. Mmmmm.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd be upset with your prediction, K4E, if you hadn't added those sexy nylons. Mmmmm.


Pain and pleasure.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> BDG, Buford is out for the next 4-6 weeks with an ankle injury:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nets-buford&prov=ap&type=lgns


thanks,

got it fixed


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Net fan here. Love those pictures. Funny stuff. Just so you know, if Elden Campbell can't play, the Nets may only have 7 players tonight. Doh!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Pain and pleasure.


:laugh: 

Work might be getting to me...and my social life needs some work...

I stared at that nylon picture for FAR too long...


Talk about pain with your pleasure...

:sigh:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I think Jacque Vaughn starts instead of Thomas. Nets should have 9:

Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Collins, Krstic

Best, Thomas, Harvey, Smith

Campbell would make 10. Still not sure if he's playing or not.










*101









94*


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Is Harvey on the team already? I'm still catching up on this morning's news.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SeaNet</b>!
> Is Harvey on the team already? I'm still catching up on this morning's news.


Take it to the Nets board!!


Yes, he is.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

95










91


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gotta play some d!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Vince roughing Duhon up in the post, foul on Duhon.
Hmmmm.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board by curry


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nets by 5


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

luol with quick two, carter with three. got stop him now!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets play inside!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice ball movement by the bulls.... eddy finishing with the dunk
bulls by four!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy starting strong - 9 pnts 3 rbds (already more then last game)

He should keep schooling NJ bigs throughout the whole game!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

unselfish play by bulls,eddy is unstoppable tonight,he should pour 40


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy 2nd foul:|


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Get the ball to Eddy every trip down the floor, and get in Billy Thomas' face when he comes in the game because he can go Kyle Korver on us, which wouldn't be good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nets seems to be a shorthanded team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Vince 2nd foul - if we can get him in foul trouble early the game would be different for us.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gordon!!

Scores at the quarter...but he can't hit the ft.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with some 1st q closure!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need to seriously outrebound the Nets in this game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Vince 2 fouls, Nocioni 2 charges drawn from Vince off the ball.

Great work by the rookie.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Vince 2nd foul - if we can get him in foul trouble early the game would be different for us.


I would be surprised if he finishes with more than 5 PFs. Once the zeebrASS notice that he has two, they will stop calling him for cheap fouls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope we don't lose the game at the stripe again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice block by chandller!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with some D!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Is vaughn going to be the guy with a career night against us...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if he finishes with more than 5 PFs. Once the zeebrASS notice that he has two, they will stop calling him for cheap fouls.


Well yeah , but the refs won't have to help him - he does not foul out very often.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Vince 2 fouls, Nocioni 2 charges drawn from Vince off the ball.
> 
> Great work by the rookie.


Getting into his head (and face)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets load them with fouls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> lets load them with fouls


NJ has already 11 fouls (we have 5)


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Is vaughn going to be the guy with a career night against us...


14 more points to match his career high.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> 14 more points to match his career high.


Ouch!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> threeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


oh man this guy is a superstar


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon heating up!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with 11 in 13 minutes.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Grif scores!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

NJ has depth problems - can Kidd and VC carry them the whole game??


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon is too explosive!!!nobody can match that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

VC with his 4th to.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I still dont understand why Deng doesnt get more gametime he gets put on the bench for large amounts of time


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow, close game, high shooting affair. Seems like more points should've been scored.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Blk by Deng!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fouls killed us


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Where is everyone tonight?


Got a rough draft due tomorrow for English.

Is the game on TV?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Where is everyone tonight?


Illini game would be my guess. But i have picture in picture so i am set.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

antonio davis drew a shooting foul misses first , missses second.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls cant shoot.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't let the game slip away...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Down by 7 against this New Jersey team?

:upset:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with his 4th!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

tech foul by skiles?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Is it me or have the Bulls played like crap the past 3 or 4 days?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tech on Skiles.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looking bad for us!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

YearofDaBulls Is it me or have the Bulls played like crap the past 3 or 4 days? 

They arnt what they have been thats for sure, i think it has been the decline performances of Curry and Chandler that have really hurt us. We need these guys to play well to free up the people on the perimetre. Silly turnovers and poor rebounding is also the issue.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

All-star weekend a good time to rest?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Same horri-bulls. Back to earth?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by nocioni


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Methinks they're a little fatigued right now.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If i was coach skiles i would put a lineup of something like-
Chandler
harrington
Deng
Gordon
Hinrich 

Leave noicioni off at the moment once hes cold hes always cold i think


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game isnt over yet!!!we still have a chance


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles costs the Bulls.... after the T, Carter gets pumped up. He couldn't have kept his damn cool?

And where the **** is Kirk.... .he has played like **** the past 3 games. If he doesn't step up, we lose.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

lol he hits a three while i type that previous post! leave him in then and play him as PF


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Maybe bring in Pargo?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I just have to say that NJ has been lucky running into the Bulls whenever they have been slumping.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

but we have to defend!!!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a bad feeling that we got to excited about this team. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Skiles costs the Bulls.... after the T, Carter gets pumped up. He couldn't have kept his damn cool?
> 
> And where the **** is Kirk.... .he has played like **** the past 3 games. If he doesn't step up, we lose.


The coach SHOULD get fired up over something like that. It should fire up OUR team. It didn't work. 

All I ask is that we get within ten before the 4th.

The Nets can't maintain this all 4th. 

Let's go Bulls! !


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Deng has done nothing to have to sit on the bench like this. How the **** does Skiles expect him to get going when he ices him on the bench for over a full quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we are getting to the line.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

When was the last time Kirk shot a good(45%+) percentage from the field?? He can't shoot straight. 40% for the season and just atrocious the last 3 games. 

All Star


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing the duo of either 
Gordon and Eric Piat
or
Pargo and Gordon( lol what would that be like) 
Or
Gordon and Deng


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> I have a bad feeling that we got to excited about this team. I hope I'm wrong.


These aren't the 1996 Bulls. Don't expect a win every time. Slumps are something that every team goes through. The good teams keep those slumps as short as possible. We'll see how far this struggle goes...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> 
> 
> The coach SHOULD get fired up over something like that. It should fire up OUR team. It didn't work.
> ...


It was a questionable call to begin with. It seemed like Noche was holding him while Carter was fighting through the screen. It was nothing to get all pissy about..... it ended up firing up the Nets. 


Back to the game: We aren't hitting FTs.... when we don't make our FTs, we lose.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks more and more like a blowout!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid turnorver....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu loses what he took.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

We're coming back! All you fair-weather fans can turn the tv off now.

(I typed that before Kirked missed the FT):grinning:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to nail the ft!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I can't believe they r outrebounding us.

Tyson with 3 rbds and Kidd with 11!!!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Carter's going to lose his cool. Good job Nocce.

Bad job at the FT line Kirk.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought our defense was good?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

carter thinks he´s fouled in every posetion


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fandom ain't shyte without kneejerks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Not being able to hit the free throws is killing us big time. everything is going for New Jearsey.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Since the streak was broken, its like Hinrich, Duhon, and the other guards forgot how to play defense. Curry, Chandler, Deng, and Noc. Good job on D still, but the guards are awful.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

During this last few games Kirk has really reminded me of Jamal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Since the streak was broken, its like Hinrich, Duhon, and the other guards forgot how to play defense. Curry, Chandler, Deng, and Noc. Good job on D still, but the guards are awful.


 I also have noticed that, i just hope that some rest after the allstar break will bring them back in form. I think its time to start Gordon.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Put Gordon + Pargo + Pike.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we cant shoot too,


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice pass Pike.

God damnit.

This was by far the easiest game on the road trip, and we down 10+.
Not good.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Within 10 guys - - even though we're this crappy tonight. Give them some love!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the Bulls should really think about dealing Kirk Hinrich in a small package with othello harrington for Mike Bibby at the trade deadline. Kirk just isn't getting the job done. Poor field goal percentage, turnovers, and all those missed free throws and shots, they almost diminish all the great passes he does.

Chris Duhon, you had your 3 games in the sun, now you've come back down to earth.

Ben Gordon, learn to play defense!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls are getting all types of chances to get back in this game, they are playing like **** right now, they need to step it up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice run by hinrich two plus foul


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Since the streak was broken, its like Hinrich, Duhon, and the other guards forgot how to play defense. Curry, Chandler, Deng, and Noc. Good job on D still, but the guards are awful.


Getting over-powered by bigger guards will wear you down. Especially Kirk who has to guard SG's night in and night out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

why isn't curry in?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to stop shooting... Jesus Christ.

I think he has lost his legs... this does not look good when we have a long road trip ahead.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Seriously, why isn't Eddy in? These guys are tiny on the inside! And what is AG doing for us?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Since the streak was broken, its like Hinrich, Duhon, and the other guards forgot how to play defense. Curry, Chandler, Deng, and Noc. Good job on D still, but the guards are awful.


I guess with Gordon, Duhon, and Hinrich getting the lion's share of the minutes, they're wearing down. I know we don't want to think about the rookie wall, but..... It's time to start getting Pike and Griff as many minutes as we are able or our other guards will soon become useless -- as we are seeing.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Why are they still trying to force Hinrich to score. ITs mind bogling that hes the only bull that can strugle and still get tons of minutes. Pargo and Griff???? Comon guys, we need a run right now!


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich is on a skid. 
4-14??? Damn.
Is he wore out or something? What's going on?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls trying to come back


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Back to a 12 point game with 9 minutes.
We need Ben to catch fire.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> bulls trying to come back


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls aren't taking advantage of the chances they are getting. When they have their hands on an offensive rebound they drop it or turn it over, when create a TO, they turn it over.


And Skiles is a ****in moron for not putting in Eddy Curry right now. The guy has no ****in clue with his rotations.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo got stuffed by Kidd.

Vaughn making a comeback improbable.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks like we are going to give up 100 points in 3 straight games. Nobody finds that odd?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HEEEEEYY! How 'bout them Illini?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I think the Bulls should really think about dealing Kirk Hinrich in a small package with othello harrington for Mike Bibby at the trade deadline. Kirk just isn't getting the job done. Poor field goal percentage, turnovers, and all those missed free throws and shots, they almost diminish all the great passes he does.
> 
> Chris Duhon, you had your 3 games in the sun, now you've come back down to earth.
> ...


This reminds me...I was alternating soaking my hand in hot water and ice water today (I broke three fingers last summer), and I couldn't decide if it felt good or bad.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

jesus christ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!vaughn???????????????????:upset: :upset:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Maybe bring in Pargo?


:yes:

gee, good call...

I still don't like pargo...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ohh Pargo GOrdon Back court, Hmm shot of Offense like that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jannero might save us!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That was a sweet pass by Pargo and a nice defensive move by Ben Gordon of slapping the ball out of Carter's hand.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

why is it that Deng never plays in the 4th qrt of games?


We need people to score!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally jason kidd witha turnorver


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

21-33 ft!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY ISN'T CURRY IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon. nice floater again. 

8 point lead NJ.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> This reminds me...I was alternating soaking my hand in hot water and ice water today (I broke three fingers last summer), and I couldn't decide if it felt good or bad.


Oh, here I was thinking that you finished off by peeing your pants at the idea!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

i feel sorry for deng


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Off board and score by Tyson!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeee by pargo


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson with a nice putback.

When Jason Kidd hits jumpers you know you're in trouble.

Pargo hits a three

9 point game.

98-89. Pargo shooting everything.

almost a triple double for Kidd.

Jkidd three. OUCH


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

I HATE THE FKN NETS!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GAME.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ugh, seriously where has the defense been these last couple games? Teams are starting to torch us.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> These aren't the 1996 Bulls. Don't expect a win every time. Slumps are something that every team goes through. The good teams keep those slumps as short as possible. We'll see how far this struggle goes...


Yeah your right, I guess I am stuck in those days. I guess it's just a mindset.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Looks like we are going to give up 100 points in 3 straight games. Nobody finds that odd?


Goes with what I was saying about these three guys wearing down. Also, I need to take back what I said about Hinrich resembling Crawdaddy. In this game, as badly as Kirk is shooting, he still has at least a point per shot attempted, 8 rebounds, and 6 assists. He's just out of gas.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, Kidd with the 3 for the dagger. 

The Bulls really did have a nice chance to come back tonight. For a while there the Nets were giving them plenty of opportunities, but we couldn't capitalize. Defense, shooting, and freaking free throws all look pretty suspect tonight. I am especially concerned by the defense. This looks like the 0-9 team right now. They didn't defend, shoot, and I always thought the low free throw percentage was crucial to the early failures. Let's hope they snap out of this. I hope they get humble and angry.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who's guarding carter??????kidd??????vaughn????????****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I blame Skile for this game. Entirely. Sure we didn't make free throw but his rotation is ridiculous. Ridiculous.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

TOs and FTs kill us yet again. I think the Bulls are falling back down to earth.

This will be a rough road trip...... Miami, Dallas, Houston, Minnesota, Sacramento.....

OUCH


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That guys a pimp.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kidd and VC absolutely killed us tonight.

I think it's Kidd best game this season (he sees Skiles on the other side...) 

Kidd 26 pts 12 rbds and 9 asts

VC 31 pts 3 rbds 5 asts


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This is just about game. I've been pretty supportive of Skiles (outside of a few instances), but I really don't know why he isn't using Eddy. Does he realize that Krstic isn't a real threat?


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL NOW SKILES WANTS GORDEN TO HAVE THE BALL...LOL WHAT A DUMASS


2 MINS LEFT LOL


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

3 games in a row weve allowed opponents over 100 points.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Efficiency ranking for Kidd tonight 39 , when his avg is 15!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

When you play zone, your leaving someone open for a long range shot, alot of teams could not make them but the nets did. What can you do when every jump shot they shot goes in?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We lost the game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

FT's:

Bulls 23/35

NJ 24/25


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why don't coaches, when your down by 10 with 2 minutes left just tell your team to gun up a ton of three's, and try to make them go in, and shoot them up fast. Just hope we get lucky and try to win. Its realistic. You can't play like its a 4 point game and you can just play like you normally would, you just got to go Crawford on them. Its the best way and probaly the only way to win a game like this down by 10 w/ 2 mins left, but no one does it and just accept the loss practically.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I officially hate jaque von, the dude has a career game. I hope the era of starting duhon is over, I dont know what to say about this game, we looked like crap, and we played like crap, Ben Gordon only attempted what only 4 shots in the second half?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm sorry but you can't deny that Skiles's lineup rotation is horrible. He lets Deng play for 9 mins and then ices him on the bench for the rest of the half (He did nothing wrong). He lets Hinrich sit for 34 mins and it's obvious he doesn't have it (He played the whole 3rd quarter for Gods sake).

He sits Eddy Curry on the bench for the rest of the game once he gets his 4th foul for no reason. Without Curry we have no inside presence and we play a perimeter game.

I think Skiles honestly has no ****ing clue.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bleh. I didn't watch all of this game but they looked pretty bad.

Vince and AD talking to each other. laughing. they are chummy again.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We might be under .500 when the month is done.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Just stat time.

X factor - Voughn with 23


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Goes with what I was saying about these three guys wearing down. Also, I need to take back what I said about Hinrich resembling Crawdaddy. In this game, as badly as Kirk is shooting, he still has at least a point per shot attempted, 8 rebounds, and 6 assists. He's just out of gas.


Your right, Crawford would have played something resembling defense.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*[email protected]*


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

"Through Thick and Thin".......:no:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> We might be under .500 when the month is done.


I'd say it is more then likely.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

skiles better has a good explanation why he benched curry and deng:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng only 12 minutes??!

I can't believe NJ outrebounded us.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tough loss and a demoralizing one at that. Only hope is that the Bulls regroup and get some rest over the next 3 days, and come out fighting against Miami Saturday night.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Now teams are paying attention to the Bulls...Bottom line is we don't have the size in the back court. It was only a matter of time before someone started exploting that....43 games in Gordan, Deng, Noc, and Duhon have played more games than all of last year. Out of those rookies you gotta beleive it's going to at least affect 2 of them.....I don't think there is much Skiles can do as far as the backcourt...

Pargo needs to get more time...he is a Vet!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Next game in Miami - probably our 3rd loss in a row.

This was a game we had to win by rebounding , but Kidd changed that.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xantos</b>!
> Now teams are paying attention to the Bulls...Bottom line is we don't have the size in the back court. It was only a matter of time before someone started exploting that....43 games in Gordan, Deng, Noc, and Duhon have played more games than all of last year. Out of those rookies you gotta beleive it's going to at least affect 2 of them.....I don't think there is much Skiles can do as far as the backcourt...
> 
> Pargo needs to get more time...he is a Vet!


The last 2 games are flukes IMO in the exploitation of our backcourt size. Boston has Payton and Pierce, and NJ has Kidd and Carter, all of whom have the size, strength, and craftiness to post up the smaller guards. We just had nobody to body up Jason Kidd tonight. How many teams have guards who can post up like those guys? Not very many.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Uh-oh, everyone...we lost 2 in a row. Here come the Fire Skiles chants again!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The BUlls continue to do their same stupid ,mistakes-again tonight 18 turnovers and still continue missing free throws -they missed 12 tonight.

Also due to fatigue,I suppose, Skiles has stretched the rotation.

I'm not blaming Skiles.What else can he do if his players are tired???

Bad game tonight.Vaughn and the Nets have our number.


These deep rotations where everybody plays reminds me of November and I hope the results ont be the same.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Just stat time.
> 
> X factor - Voughn with 23


Didn't you call a career game from him in the first quarter or maybe second? Well he did tie his career high for points tonight.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

I just finished watching this. Pathetic effort. 

I can handle losses, but I hate, HATE when they don't compete. 

What's with the dropoff in defense? 3 of 4 now we've allowed over 100 points after going 26 straight without doing so. Let's hope this "rest" will be good for everyone.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Guys, let's not go crazy. It's a fluke.

Tonight, Bruce Bowen would not have been able to stop Vince Carter. 

Noc pissed Carter off big time this game. It was obvious and the New Jersey announcers kept mentioning it. One guy you don't want to get fired up is VC and he was especially after that technical by Skiles.

When does Kidd ever have shooting nights like this? What about that 4 point play? Kidd??? Are you kidding me?

Let's at least wait till Saturday against Miami.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Guys, let's not go crazy. It's a fluke.
> 
> Tonight, Bruce Bowen would not have been able to stop Vince Carter.
> ...


I agree. Even though we are going to lose BADLY to the Heat



> "This is a game where Vince probably could have scored almost as many as he wanted to out there," Skiles said.
> 
> Carter disagreed, complimenting the frenetic Andres Nocioni—who had the only minor success stopping him—in the process.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7632381.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's all the talk about the Bulls being tired?

They played last Saturday, then had Sunday and Monday off. The Saturday game was on two days of rest too.

It's not like it was their third game in three days or anything :|


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> What's all the talk about the Bulls being tired?


There's the kind of tired where you need a couple days rest and there's the kind of fatigue where a few weeks of rest will get your legs back. These guys are well past the length of the college schedule now, and have been working harder than they've ever worked. I think it's normal for them to be worn down right now. I also think all of the days between games this month may be just what they need to get their legs back under them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> There's the kind of tired where you need a couple days rest and there's the kind of fatigue where a few weeks of rest will get your legs back. These guys are well past the length of the college schedule now, and have been working harder than they've ever worked. I think it's normal for them to be worn down right now. I also think all of the days between games this month may be just what they need to get their legs back under them.


I'm not buying it. Yeah, maybe for Ben and Lou and Duhon, a little, but Curry and Hinrich have played more or less like garbage the last several games, and those don't get that excuse.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> I'm not buying it. Yeah, maybe for Ben and Lou and Duhon, a little, but Curry and Hinrich have played more or less like garbage the last several games, and those don't get that excuse.


Kirk has just looked dead on his feet. Excuse or no, he just looks run down. Maybe he shouldn't be, but facts is facts.


----------

